# Evening worship at another church



## Herald (Apr 6, 2008)

Our church does not have Sunday evening worship. It's something we should have but at present, we don't. The church that planted us 7 1/2 years ago does not teach the doctrines of grace. They are located 10 minutes south of our house. In the absence of our church having Sunday evening service, would you attend services at our sending church on Sunday evenings?


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 6, 2008)

joshua said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Our church does not have Sunday evening worship. It's something we should have but at present, we don't. The church that planted us 7 1/2 years ago does not teach the doctrines of grace. They are located 10 minutes south of our house. In the absence of our church having Sunday evening service, would you attend services at our sending church on Sunday evenings?
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 6, 2008)

Agree with Joshua and Jeff. Any other options for evening?


----------



## Herald (Apr 6, 2008)

Other options? Not involving corporate worship. I like the idea of family worship. It seems the best of all possible options.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 6, 2008)

1. Invite church families over for an informal worship time at your house for those that want to attend... Of course simplified, Call to Worship, Psalm, Scripture Reading, and some commenting on the text just read and finish with some fellowshipping..

2. Invite church families over for a gathering and time for a Psalm Singing Hour...

3. Invite church families over a a gathering and time for a prayer hour of fervent prayer by the men and woman praying silently..


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 6, 2008)

Micheal's idea might be good if you're willing to have others over on Sunday evenings. Who knows, it might even be enough to spark an interest in your church to have evening services eventually.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 7, 2008)

We have a prayer and Bible study time at our church on Sunday evenings, and next to worship, it is the highlight of my week. We spend about half the time praying and half the time studying.


----------



## BertMulder (Apr 7, 2008)

Be careful though in inviting everyone, so you do not appear schismatic...


----------

